# Greenlee Manual Slug Buster Set, Without Ratchet....



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a manual set - 1/2 to 2" and I have used anything from a cresent wrench to my huge 1" dogbone ratchet box end wrench to my dewalt cordless impact with a 1" socket.

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeff000 said:


> Another post got me thinking for a couple of side things I could really use a Knockout set. But they are pricy. On ebay there are lots of manual Slug Buster sets with 1/2 through 1 1/4" for ~$60. But without the Ratchet whats the best way to operate these? Just use my 1' socket?
> Is getting the set with the ratchet (and up to 2") worth double the price? (on ebay).


 Of course its worth it!
Don't you make a living with tools like that.
Just be careful when buying used ones, sometimes they are dull or abused.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i would definatly spend the extra for a set thats 1/2" to 2", you wont regret it. the ratchet is nice also because you have everything right there in one box. i carry a quickdraw on the truck to but ive seen the time when i had to use the manual set because of space.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I only ever cut knockouts up to 2" with a manual set and a Crescent wrench for years and years. I didn't know any other way for a long time. We're spoiled nowadays. Sooner or later, we'll just wish real hard, and a knockout will appear.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have a manual set - 1/2 to 2" and I have used anything from a cresent wrench to my huge 1" dogbone ratchet box end wrench to my dewalt cordless impact with a 1" socket.
> 
> ~Matt


How well does the cordless impact work for that? I just got a refurbished dewalt 18v nano impact. That thing is tiny! 

The ones I am looking at are new in box. 

I do see how having it all in one is convenient though, just the cost gets me. I head back to school here in 3 weeks, and have a baby at home so sometimes that little extra doesn't seem like much but really is. 

At work I punch out a lot, and if I needed to provide my own for work I would probably buy quickdraw. So right now its just the side jobs, and for the handful of holes I have needed I have just used my step bit. 

That said I could probably use my hole saw kit too. Just want to make the most cost effective purchase.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> How well does the cordless impact work for that? I just got a refurbished dewalt 18v nano impact. That thing is tiny!


Forget it! You'd need a 1/2" impact gun to even come close to turning that stud.


I have the mechanical quick draw type set up to 2" and more often than not I still use my crescent wrench or even my 7" Knipex Pliers-Wrench for smaller manual KOs up to 1-1/4".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would by the 1/2" to 2". If you need to punch just one hole that is 1 1/2' or 2" you would make up the difference of cost between the two different cutters.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Forget it! You'd need a 1/2" impact gun to even come close to turning that stud.
> 
> 
> I have the mechanical quick draw type set up to 2" and more often than not I still use my crescent wrench or even my 7" Knipex Pliers-Wrench for smaller manual KOs up to 1-1/4".


Really? Damn. 



william1978 said:


> I would by the 1/2" to 2". If you need to punch just one hole that is 1 1/2' or 2" you would make up the difference of cost between the two different cutters.


This is true, and I think I will need an 1 1/2" hole next weekend too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff... I sounds like money might be tight on your end, so I'd advise you to keep a close eye on these. Knockout punches are one popular item that tends to grow legs. A guy I worked with years ago, who had 14 kids (no kidding), would spray paint all his tools fluorescent pink so nobody would dare steal them. He didn't mind the ribbing about the pink tool. That was the trade off for having a way to keep his tools from getting diverted to someone else's toolbag... tools he couldn't really afford in the first place, much less replace.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wanted to grab one of these when they did the demo at the supply house. They where ko'ing 4" sq plates with a 4" KO in a few seconds with a standard 18v Milwaukee drill.

IIRC they were around 400 or so.

Tom


http://www.raytools.com/rt2010.htm


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Crescent wrench works fine on those.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i just thought about this but a friend of mine saved a few bucks on his by buying 2 different sets. he got the 1/2" to 1 1/4" and the 1 1/2" to 2". he doesnt have the ratchet but he saved like 50 bucks or so. also scour ebay, but i wouldnt buy anything used.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> How well does the cordless impact work for that? I just got a refurbished dewalt 18v nano impact. That thing is tiny!
> 
> The ones I am looking at are new in box.
> 
> ...



I am talking about this:











NOT the 1/4" impact gun for screws and small bolts.

I should have said 1/2" impact :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Me too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup. Me too.


Sometimes it gets so dang loud though, I cant think for a while after. :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

So the 1/4" impact wouldnt work for sure?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> So the 1/4" impact wouldnt work for sure?


I've never tried it, but I'm not sure how you'd even adapt a 1" socket to the 1/4" hex shaft. Anything with enough torque to turn that drawstud will surely twist off a 1/4" hex shaft, I'd think. 

Hey, try it and give us the full report. I seriously have my doubts about the success of it, though. I tried the 18 volt cordless drill a couple years ago myself, and it will only do up to 3/4" knockouts on the low speed (high torque) setting.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

You can do it, it's not worth the effort. I broke the shaft of the 1/4 hex to 3/8 square once doing it, and that was only like trying a couple holes with it.

Though, it's the noise that does it for me. I'll stick to the ratchet.


----------



## almcvay (Feb 2, 2009)

I've used the 1/4 unit it works well to 2" 
lowes and H D have a 1/4 to 1" drive 3 bucks
get a 18 volt impact gun
mine is a Roybi 18 volt.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Theres something about seeing a 1/4" impact drive a 2" slugbuster that makes me want to laugh. Someone videotape a 1/4 impact running any kind of slugbuster and put it on youtube. 

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

try using a manual drawstud for 4 inch. had to do it today :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

almcvay said:


> I've used the 1/4 unit it works well to 2"
> lowes and H D have a 1/4 to 1" drive 3 bucks
> get a 18 volt impact gun
> mine is a Roybi 18 volt.


 
You mean 1/4" to 1/2" drive???


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> try using a manual drawstud for 4 inch. had to do it today :thumbsup:


 How long did it take you to punch that hole?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Theres something about seeing a 1/4" impact drive a 2" slugbuster that makes me want to laugh. Someone videotape a 1/4 impact running any kind of slugbuster and put it on youtube.
> 
> ~Matt


With impact it isn't all that tough, I do use a 1/2" DeWalt or Milwaukee to drive them often, that go faster than the smaller ones but I have seen it done with 1/4" 14v DeWalt.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> How long did it take you to punch that hole?


 it taken me over an hour to punch 3 holes. its a 2 man job i used to have to do it by myself


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> it taken me over an hour to punch 3 holes. its a 2 man job i used to have to do it by myself


 Wow, I hope you don't have to do that often. If you did your arms would look like Popeye's.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Wow, I hope you don't have to do that often. If you did your arms would look like Popeye's.


 the trick is to hold the small nut on the back while turning the big nut above it. if you dont do that it will get jammed up and will be the biggest problem to fix it


----------

